# Found storage space



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Good morning. I'm mouse and I'm an urban homesteader. Well, trying to be. My start to that is maximizing every possible inch of space in a 2 room apartment. Last week, I had a brilliant idea which has been added to the very top of DH"s honey-do list. I am increasing storage in my living room and nobody will ever notice.

I "found" space inside both my sofa and loveseat. By carefully removing the fabric from both sides of the spring section and removing the springs, I can then replace the bottom with plywood, covered up by the original under liner. Then I can do the same for the top, adding a piano hinge or several smaller hinges along the back. Topping the lid with high density foam and recovering with the original fabric allows for some excellent cushioning for the seats and adds storage space that is perfect for canned goods, dry goods in mylar bags, extra sheets and pillows, or my favorite--yarn. To do the sofa and loveseat both will take a full weekend, because when I'm done I want it to look like I haven't touched it.

All that being said, I have also thought to add very large casters to both pieces in order to facilitate cleaning beneath them. I'll be happy to post pix of before, during, and after when the project gets done. Right now, DH is trying to find a place to put a vertical garden for me. 

What kind of "found space" have you all come up with?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Love that idea! I use a large garbage can topped with a piece of round plywood for the top and a pretty table cloth that reaches the floor. Fill the can with anything you need place the plywood and cloth on it and add a lamp or books for a pretty end table filled with out of season clothes or extra blankets/sheets or even food.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

jamala said:


> Love that idea! I use a large garbage can topped with a piece of round plywood for the top and a pretty table cloth that reaches the floor. Fill the can with anything you need place the plywood and cloth on it and add a lamp or books for a pretty end table filled with out of season clothes or extra blankets/sheets or even food.


That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Built this storage end table that hinges up.








[/IMG]

Open.







[/IMG]


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

can we all say MORE YARN STORAGE! ~giggles~ citybound, that is gorgeous!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

good ideas, gals.

CB nice job!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you sherry and mouse. 

I like the garbage can idea. Could even make a kitchen table with two garbage cans and some plywood.


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

wait till y'all see my next project! i had a super idea for space saving in my tiny little apartment, as well as eliminating some furniture. i'm downsizing a LOT!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

UrbanHouseMouse said:


> wait till y'all see my next project! i had a super idea for space saving in my tiny little apartment, as well as eliminating some furniture. i'm downsizing a LOT!


Pics please, when you do.


----------

